# Another noob looking for ID help...



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 30, 2007)

I am a very new convert to the whole Mantis keeping / ID'ing game and just recently starting looking into learning more about them. I have purchased a couple Mantids from Yen-Saw and they should be showing up very shortly. HOWEVER, while on this new adventure I decided to take my son and go out searching for local wild mantids and as luck would have it he found one for us. We live in Southwestern lower Michigan right along the shores of Lake Michigan if that helps with the ID any…

Here are a few (poor) pics…I really don’t know how some of you folks take all those stunning close up detailed pictures of your mantids! This nymph is approx.1 ¾” – 2” long. I wasn’t able to get any decent shots of its back. It is a grayish brown (sometimes turning to a dull grey/black) and it has a pinkish/reddish brown hue on the underside of its abdomen.



























Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome. It appears you have found chinese mantis.


----------



## Asa (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep, a Chinese. You can probably find more around where you found that one, they are more common than you would think.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks folks, that was my assumption but I don't have a very detailed insect book to assist me. The darker coloration also through me off a bit.

We looked the area over for about an hour hoping to find a couple more and I've been leaving my porch lights on each evening in hopes of attracting some more...plus its a cheap and easy way to gather fresh food for them with all the moths and beatles that show up.

The abdomen is not very heavily segmented yet so I an decide if its a male or female either...any guess on nymph stage? L4-L5?

Thanks again...

Lee


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2007)

L5


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 30, 2007)

That's what I was figuring...thanks.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2007)

Your welcome if they have bug wing buds they are L5


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

Get a clear shot of the underside of the abdomen and I can tell you the gender.

Or just go to this link and do it yourself: http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7110


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Rick, I have checked out that wonderful "sticky"...good stuff. I was just noticing that this mantis abdomin are not very segmented or showing much definition.

I'll take it out today and get a better look at it...it is FAST though :shock:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2007)

it has to be female


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

> it has to be female


Why do you say that? There is plenty of definition I jsut can't see it clearly.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2007)

Because i looked at abdomin and it looks female but the width defys me


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

> Because i looked at abdomin and it looks female but the width defys me


I can't tell what it is at all. Don't see how you can. It may be female but no way to tell without a better pic.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll see if I can get some better pics this evening...


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd agree with female, u can just see the number of segments :roll:


----------



## Asa (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't tell too well, it but it looks like there are over 7 segments.


----------

